

FBI "most wanted" bank hacker arrested in Bangkok - kylemaxwell
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/01/08/smiling-bank-hacker-arrested/

======
mtgx
Too bad FBI doesn't have a "most wanted banker".

